
Apple Classifies 2011 Mac Mini as Obsolete - binaryapparatus
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/12/04/2011-mac-mini-obsolete/
======
rbanffy
Even if Apple ceases to issue OS updates, it's still able to run Linux
perfectly well.

